# Throwing Practice..



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Guys, I've been going to a local field to practice my casting every other day. So far it looks like I'm making slow progress. It does seem as if everytime I get a little confident I get huge blow ups.  Anyway, I decided to use tennis balls when I practice my casting. Maybe it's me but it seems as if I get more problems adding the tennis ball. I normally add 4 onces to the ball and cast it.. It seems as if I may be able to cast 2 out of 10 tries.. The other 8 are huge blow ups.. When I don't use a tennis ball it's more like 6 or 7 out of 10. I was wondering is i'm doing something wrong. My rod is rated for 4-6 onces.. So i don't think I'm over loading it.. Maybe I am?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Where do you live? Well, you can start by tell where you live so a local would help out much easier. Basically when I started out, I cast the conv. the same way as I'd cast with a spinning gear only much slower and required the tip to be 45* angle. If your tip is at your eye site, you drop your tip too low. Keep practicing the unitech cast, either with the weight straight out or right behind your feet. Keep a good tension on the line, rod tip down, butt end up and away from your body, and slow cast forward, your shoulder should tells you where the weight goes. Hope I didn't confuse you.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Good IDea*

I live in Maryland...


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

How about trying a Kastmaster or a Roberts Ranger with the hook removed?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Try using a baseball instead of a tennis ball.Also have you had someone check to spool tension (I think that is the correct term)?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Also what reel are you using?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

check out this link. lots of good info there

http://breakawayusa.com/howto.htm


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> Maybe it's me but it seems as if I get more problems adding the tennis ball. I normally add 4 onces to the ball and cast it.. It seems as if I may be able to cast 2 out of 10 tries.. The other 8 are huge blow ups.. When I don't use a tennis ball it's more like 6 or 7 out of 10. I was wondering is i'm doing something wrong. My rod is rated for 4-6 onces.. So i don't think I'm over loading it.. Maybe I am?


You've discovered Newton's Law Of Fishin' Physics. The tennis ball has more drag. So if you throw the tennis ball exactly the same way as you throw just a sinker and create the same reel speed, then the tennis ball will slow down faster than just a sinker (but the reel won't) hence you'll get more overruns with the tennis ball. Just like casting into the wind...

Either that or gravity has an obverse effect on tennis balls in Maryland. Maybe you need to try taking a tennis ball to Virginia and see how it works over there.

To overcome the overrun syndrome, you need a swing thought, just like in golf. Think "SLOOOOW". Think "SMOOOOOTH". Forget about the distance. Concentrate on casting so that you have just a tiny amount of fluff on the reel during the cast. If you concentrate on how SMOOOOOTH you can cast then all of the sudden one day you'll be amazed at how much distance you're getting. 

If that don't work, let us know and I'll think of something else to tell you


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

aero993 said:


> Try using a baseball instead of a tennis ball.


I'm always thinking about Flea's balloon launcher and that gives me another idea.....

Attach the baseball to the end of the line.

Put the rod in a sand spike, in free spool mode.

Toss the baseball up in the air, and hit it with a baseball bat.

Might work. For Barry Bonds, anyway...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Baltimore, MD*

Yeah, if anyone local wants to mmet up let me know.. I could use the help...


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Bmore*

Roy Yarmouth aka Ralph lives in Bmore. Mention beer in your post and he might just come out of hiding. He uses conventional and is very good. What type of reel do you have? What lb test is the line? Is it magged or are you using brake blocks. These are just some of the questions that need to be answered before someone can help you.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Beer...*

did someone say...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Beer! Did Someone say Beer...*

lol


Slosh 20 
Penn 525mag


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*...beer?*


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Baseball?????*

Never did find out how to cut these things up for bait.      ....Hat


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*ralph you got mail*

ralph you got mail


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*the are both great reels.*

kmw, you'll find some good advise [as well as good humor & fellowship i.e. HAT80] on this board. 

there are also a few clubs http://longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/
that are also a good source of distance casting information. the current amercia long distance champion is a member. 

the following two two guys are not local 
http://neilmackellow.co.uk/
but they too offer a wealth of information on the subject of long distance casting [also available on DVD].

just to be fair, my strength is backcasting. and if you don't know which type of casting technique that is, well all the better. i am nevertheless willing to help you in any way i can and pass on whatever i have learned for the guys i mentioned above. so let me know when you want to hook up.
p.s. my schedule sucks after 8/31.

Sorry Ralph, as much as I love my Breakaways I had to remove their link.....Hat


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey ya Ralphie....*

Hope this finds you and that one legged dog doing well. ....Hat


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*525 Mag*

My favorite reel. One thing that has to be done is to have the spool tension set correctly. The second thing which is just as important is to add thicker oil to the bearings. I have two or three 525 mag reels. None have extra magnets, I use heavy oil in all of them. I normally use Walmart 90 weight gear oil (if memory serves me correctly). Though the last time I went out a friend put Rocket fuel XS on the bearings. We were casting into a head wind and never blew up. I was casting with mag set to maxium. One last thing, I don't fish that often and I normally use a spinner. I can't speak on the other reel as I have no experience using it.

Who has the beer and might you spare one? I will gladly pay you for it on Tuesday.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Hat,

He was the short legged dog. May he rest in peace.

Ralph let me know when, and I'll join you in Bmore and toss a few (sinkers and beers). I need to up my game, so I'll no longer be known as the weak link.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Let me know when and where.*



aero993 said:


> Ralph let me know when, and I'll join you in Bmore and toss a few (sinkers and beers). I need to up my game, so I'll no longer be known as the weak link.


With a little notice I'll try to make it up there. ....Hat

Sorry about the pooch.....


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Look at this thread*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29926

It talks about the various oils and mentions the 525.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*its all good...*

hat80, all is well. thanks for asking. as for the three legged dog, that S.O.B is worm food.  

kmw, aero speaks the truth [this time]. a little reel tuning goes a long way [pardon the pun] in the art of distance casting. 

here is my dislcaimer [you'll knew it was comming]: there are a lot of guys, who catch a lot of fish, that have never had a casting lesson.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*very true,,,*

But, In my 30 years on this earth I've learned to put my ego aside and ask for help. I may become a very good caster all by myself. But, what is it going to hurt if i ask a couple of guys that know more then I do... I've been using spinning gear for years,, But, if you or anyone else want's to show me ways to improve my fishing i'm all ears..


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

kmw21230, i'm wondering exactly where can you practice casting in 21230 zip code? is it next to the schuster concrete building?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I never heard of that building.. Believe it or not Baltimore has a lot of parks.. When I become a better caster it may be a problem but now I can cast 50+ yards at several different locations.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Sounds like one of 2 things or both. Make sure your reel is set up correctly and just work on one type of casting that you will be using. On casting it is always not how hard but tecnique.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*ok.. I think i should focus on the OTG cast..*

I think you're right! The OTG cast is what I should be working on. I saw that back cast in a video, and all I can say is DAMN!!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

OTG is the cast that will give you the foundation to build. Learn it first and the uni-tech, Hatteras, Pendulum and other powercasts will be much easier to master.

It is a pretty darn powerful cast in it's own right!!! A good OTG will outcast a poor pendulum anyday.

Tommy


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Otg...*

kmw, there you go. tommy just mapped out the route you should follow to achieve greater casting distance. and he should know; he is the reigning american long distance casting champion.
you noticed he didn't mention the backcast. and as i mentioned, that is all i know. so while i am familiar with the technique of the otg i dont' or rarely execute it. but i know a couple of guys that are accomplished casters in their own rite. assuming i [we] can all get together you can benefit from their expertise. but i would strogly encourage you to reach out and seek as much knowledge as you can tolerate.
another disclaimer [surprise]: anticipate getting addicted to the $port.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hey Ralph,

Hope all is well with you and yours.

I didn't mention the backcast cause I can't throw it...lol

A good backcaster can put leads out past 700' and it is a proven cast for throwing heavy payloads.

Tell Larry B that I said hello.

Tommy


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*congrats..*

tom, it is certainly great hearing from you! you really kicked some arse in the u.k. congratulations! and please give my regards to big brother. hope his shoulder is healing well.
you can expect that i will be the first american 700'plus backcaster. bet on it!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Did I hear Beer, umm I meant bet


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Hey Guys*

I would like to thank all you guys for helping my out... Today I really recieved a lesson. I didn't even know about slowing the reel down using different lubes... That's interesting.. I think I may try that.. The penn so far has not given me any major back lashes.. I normally have the mag option set on half way.... But that Dawia may be a little fast for me right now.. Now all I have to do is learn how to put the RF XS formula in the reel..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

kmw,

One bit of advice about practice. Tune your reels on the slow side. You will have fewer breakoffs and birdnests which should give you more confidence in your reel. It really is about learning and practicing the correct techniques and time spent picking out birdnests is time spent NOT casting. 

Be warned though, this can be every bit as addictive as fishing...lol

Good luck,

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ralph,

Charlie is doing great. He was here just last week for his first post surgery casting lessons. He was hitting the ground cast well and suprised be with some pendulum hits out over 500'.

Not bad for a "old dude" that had a complete shoulder replacement (ball and socket) less than 8 months ago!!!

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*tuning... TOMMY*

now when it comes to tunning what would re recommend for the slosh 20 for a beginner...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tuning for a beginner on a slosh 20.

2 red brake blocks flat side out. Red rocket oil (or something a little thicker) and slightly underspooled with 15-17 lb test mono. About the ticknedd of a nickel undespooled should keep things good and safe for you.

As your skill improves you can play around with the line level and the brake blocks. 

Speed in order from slowest to fastest;

2 red flat side out
2 red round side out
2 white

You can also use a combination of red and white blocks or jusy one of either. I still use two red round side out. I'd rather be fishing than picking...lol

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Tommy Thanks.*

A lot


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Tuning for a beginner on a slosh 20.
> 
> 2 red brake blocks flat side out. Red rocket oil (or something a little thicker) and slightly underspooled with 15-17 lb test mono. About the ticknedd of a nickel undespooled should keep things good and safe for you.
> 
> ...


Tommy, thanks for the info on the brakes. I have been looking for information to find out which ones offered more brake. I practiced without any, then added to red round side out when I hit the surf. Didn't have any backlashes until I started to get the big he that I was throwing good and didn't let the rod load. Doh. 

4 minutes later I was fishing again.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

My slosh's I use a red and a white; don't ask which end is out. My BlueYonder has one fiber block in it. 
Guys look at the chart that Tommy provided the link to about oil(it is in a thread not to far down. It can help alot.


----------



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

call tochterman's 410-327-6942 and see if john is working he will be more than glad to help you out.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*funny you say that...*

I had a conversation with Big John a couple weeks ago about having a class.. I believe it will start some time at the end of september..


----------



## b12823 (Jun 26, 2006)

I just moved to Baltimore. Been working on the house so much lately and only able to read all this is driving me nutz . Please advise me on when this class thing might happen or let me know where and when you are going to practice. I'm right @ 695 and 95. All I have to do is find the box with all my reels. As far as rods and reels go, I've got a Lami w/a 525 mag, a Century WR Sportsman w/Abu 7500 ct and an allstar 1509 w/ another Abu 7500{converted}. Its been a while since I've even looked @ my Sh--.. I actually dont know how far I can cast, but often wonder and would love to find out. Talk it up or shoot me a PM.

Peace, Bryan


----------

